# Tv-out...help



## sonix-planet (8. November 2002)

Ich habe die Threads über das Prob schon gelesen, aber trotzdem komm ich nicht weiter. So einige bekommen ja nur ein s/w Bild und ich bekomme gar kein Bild. 

ich habe eine TNT2 32MB mit TV-OUT da ist so ein schwarzer Stecker dran(keine Ahnung wie man den nennt) den habe ich an so ein Stecker angeschloßen wo hinten in eine Scart Buchse kommt. Das habe ich dann ein den Receiver angeschloßen. 

So Leuts und nun sagt mir mal wo mein Fehler ist. Ich habe mir übrogens schon TVTool geladen und die Software von nVidia auch, aber nichts geht. Langsam gebe ich es auf!!!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (9. November 2002)

1)Schwarzer Stecker bringt mich nicht weiter. Der kann von mir aus auch rosa sein und Elefantenohren haben, was zählst ist der Aufbau und die Kontakte.
2)Normalerweise wird das Chinch Kabel (gängiges Kabel für TV-Out) direkt an den Fernseher angeschlossen. Der Receiver hat im Aufbau überhaupt nichts zu suchen.


----------



## sonix-planet (9. November 2002)

Ich kann das aber nur an den Receiver stecken, das geht nicht an den Fernseher. Der Fernseher hat ein anderen Stecker


----------



## Sebaz (9. November 2002)

Ich würde AnonymerSurfer da zustimmen, der Receiver hat damit eigentlich nichts zu tun. Du müsstest mal genauer beschreiben, was für Stecker das genau sind, dann könnte man dir eher helfen...

Normalerweise geht das an der Grafikkarte mit einem Y/C-Stecker raus und im fernseher mit einem Scartkabel  rein.

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## sonix-planet (9. November 2002)

Yepp so ein Y/C -Stecker ist das. Der geht aber in den Receiver und nicht an den Scart! Mein Fernseher hat kein Scart Anschluß


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (9. November 2002)

Dann bist du wohl gezwungen den Cinch Stecker zu verwenden.


----------



## sonix-planet (9. November 2002)

*Ich habe es jetzt an einen anderen Fernseher angeschloßen der einen Scart Anschluß hat und trotzdem sehe ich kein Bild!*


----------



## Sebaz (9. November 2002)

*Wie???*

Was ist denn das für ein Fernseher, der keinen Scart-Anschluss hat...

Naja, ich hab dich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, ist an dem Kabel jetzt an beiden Seiten so ein Y/C-Stecker????


----------



## sonix-planet (9. November 2002)

Das mit dem Fernseher hat sich jetzt erledigt, ich habedas jetzt an einen Angeschloßen der einen Scart Anschluß hat. Das Y/C kabel was hinten an der Grafikkarte ist. Habe ich an der Grafikkarte angeschloßen und das andere Ende an so ein Ding

Das habe ich dann an den Fernseher angeschloßen!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beide Enden haben so ein Y/c Stecker


----------

